
AP Investigation: Local fish isn’t always local - heyyyouu
https://apnews.com/73646ad2aaac4666a7124806b2e6a5bc
======
joering2
Quick and nice response from Seat2Table:

[https://www.sea2table.com/blog/tales-from-the-dock/letter-
fr...](https://www.sea2table.com/blog/tales-from-the-dock/letter-from-our-
founder/)

